# Joined the Damasko club with DC66



## jayabharath

I have been drawn to pilot style watches for a while due to their extreme clarity and simplicity. Thinking down the memory lane I've always wanted to be a pilot when I grew up - but never actually realized that dream. For whatever the underlying reason I have been eyeing to add pilot style watch to my collection within a modest $1000 or so budget.

I currently own a Rolex date just from my birth year and a Ch. Ward C60 Trident Pro (Diver).

I have been looking at pilot chronograph complications which are very interesting but I found most implementations tend to get busy, unusable, expensive to buy as well as add to the long term cost of maintenance. After a long search I shortlisted a Oris Propilot GMT Chrono (which is now discontinued)

Though I tend wear my watches with care - I appreciate robust watches that I can put on and relax rather than worry about scratching them. The time pieces should keep us at peace rather than have us worry about their safety. So, I have been looking for clean, robust pilot watch that can serve as my daily wearer as well. I also realized that I love dive style bezels as well so having a timing bezel would be great.

When I saw Zachs (worn and wound review of DC66) I realized that's it! It's the perfect watch with all the features I needed and it was extremely robust.

I chose the DC66 for the following reasons:
* Pilot/aviator style - fits the bill of aviator watch I am after 
* Chrono function does not seem to clutter the dial
* Super hard and tool watch construction - should last me a long time 
* The bezel is awesome and bidiectional/scratch proof - helps me time things (along with chrono I can time two things at the same time )
* The day/date function is good. Though I mainly care about date in my watch. 
* The just over $2K price tag is a bit ok high side of my budget - but I'm not uncomfortable with it 
* 7750 movement should be easy to service long term - even if Damasko goes out of business or stops servicing this watch (God forbid)
* Buying from a AD who is just 20 mins away is very comforting

Downsides (for now):
* The main thing I worry about is the 100m water resistance - it would be great it it was 200-300m so I don't need to take it off when swimming.

I contacted Dan at Timeless luxury watches (they are just 20 mins from where I live) and luckily they had some in stock. I went and tried it on and loved it. Today, I pulled the trigger and added this to my collection and wrist. Thanks to Anna and Dan at Timeless for their help as well as giving me a good price! Thanks to WUS German forums for wonderful insights and support

Some pics for your pleasure ...


----------



## Penfold36

Congrats! Looks good!


----------



## mpalmer

It looks great on your wrist. Congrats on your new Damasko!


----------



## pley3r

You don't need to worry about the water rating. Plenty for swimming. Judging by how the rest of the watch is made it's probably a conservative number anyway as it is an 'aviation' watch. Been wearing my DK11 at work in water (surfing, snorkeling, kayaking, pools etc) all last year, no issues. Just the usual caveat, make sure the crown is screwed in


----------



## akitadog

congratulations on your new watch. Excellent choice and great looking watch.

Akitadog from the ET coast of BC Canada


----------



## icybluesmile

Man that is a good looking watch. I have one on order and the wait is killing me!


----------



## Happy Acres

icybluesmile said:


> Man that is a good looking watch. I have one on order and the wait is killing me!


Very nice, definitely worth the wait, a good candidate if I were to own just one watch.


----------



## jayabharath

icybluesmile said:


> Man that is a good looking watch. I have one on order and the wait is killing me!


I have been totally enjoying it. The AR coating on this is absolutely stunning (most times I can't see the crystal). I think it's probably the best built watch in my modest collection (even seems built and finished better or on par with my vintage 79 Rolex).

Definitely worth the wait !


----------



## jayabharath

Any suggestions for alternate straps is welcome !


----------



## aaamax

jayabharath said:


> Any suggestions for alternate straps is welcome !


Some years back they came with an option of a Bund strap. I dig that a lot. When I get around to it I"ll post a pic.
Good choice of watch btw.


----------



## jakeblixx

Damn, I think this may have to go on the list.... Awesome looking watch!


----------



## jayabharath

jakeblixx said:


> Damn, I think this may have to go on the list.... Awesome looking watch!


Cool. Check out the W&W review on you tube. 



 I think it does a good job giving the full long term use experience.


----------



## blowfish89

Congratulations Jay! Welcome to German watches. I do not have my Damasko with me anymore (DA 44), but it was my most worn watch last year. I used to change straps almost everyday - so easy with drilled lugs. You can get pretty much any style to work with this - great choice picking the DC66. I think Mike Stuffler also has the same model.

As far as straps are concerned, I can give you a few ideas ;-)

My top favorite strap for the Damasko was a personalized color 8 shell cordovan zulu from jankoxxx.

























Hirsch Lucca was pretty good too.









Big Pilot strap with rivets super nice as well.

















Rally/racing strap though not suited to an aviation, work pretty well on Damasko.

















Or nato straps.
Which you can match to occasion.









Or sport.









Or tacti-cool-ness.









The Damasko OEM nato being the top of the food chain.


----------



## jayabharath

blowfish89 said:


> Congratulations Jay! Welcome to German watches.
> 
> As far as straps are concerned, I can give you a few ideas


Thanks a bunch for the great recommendations I will check them - appreciate the pointers.


----------



## ehansen

Congratulations on the new acquisition. I've had nothing but good experiences with mine (about 2 years old.)

I recently popped Natos on both of my Damaskos. Here's a pic... The grey one on the DC66 is from ToxicNatos and had upgraded, blasted hardware:










Enjoy!


----------



## jayabharath

ehansen said:


> Here's a pic... The grey one on the DC66 is from ToxicNatos and had upgraded, blasted hardware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


They look awesome will have to check them out for sure !


----------



## blowfish89

I can also recommend Toxic natos, in fact better than the OEM Damasko nato. Also the company is run by a good guy.
http://toxicnatos.myshopify.com


----------



## icybluesmile

My DC66 doesn't get here until this weekend but I already have 2 straps from ToxicNatos on the way for it. I think his blasted hardware looks much better than any other nato straps I've seen.


----------



## jayabharath

I took some pictures this morning for your viewing pleasure.. Have been enjoying the Damasko a lot!


----------



## icybluesmile

Thanks for the photos. They are making my wait for mine even more difficult! I misunderstood the AD and thought the watch was shipping out this past Thursday but he meant shipping to him from Germany. Dying over here!


----------



## jayabharath

icybluesmile said:


> Thanks for the photos. They are making my wait for mine even more difficult!


Pictures are meant to make your wait worth it


----------



## thejames1

jayabharath said:


> Any suggestions for alternate straps is welcome !


As others have mentioned, great addition! 
Not to copy from W&W too much, but their Model 1 straps are pretty great. I got two, including their olive one. Here is an olive one on my 757 which is similar to your Damasko.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## icybluesmile

Well, I just got the email that my DC66 has shipped to me so I'll post some pics when it gets here!


----------



## Lighthouse

Congrats, it's a fine watch from a small Company and with good technology Integrated.


----------



## jakeblixx

jakeblixx said:


> Damn, I think this may have to go on the list.... Awesome looking watch!


Didn't take long for me to snap up the first one I saw listed on the forum...









A beautiful piece... thanks for pushing me over the edge with the decision :-D


----------



## picklepossy

Also joined as well. Really enjoy everything about this watch. Bracelet is enroute.


----------



## jayabharath

picklepossy said:


> Also joined as well. Really enjoy everything about this watch. Bracelet is enroute.


Congrats on join the club! Nice choice of going with the Si/ red hand version.

Do you need to send the watch back to get the bracelet installed ? (I read somewhere on the forums). Also how much does the bracelet cost when purchased separately?


----------



## up1911fan

Looks great, although I prefer a non diver style bezel on a pilot watch.


----------



## akitadog

Yes, Damasko are awesome watches. Enjoy yours. 

Akitadog. from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## jakeblixx

Received the bracelet for my DC66 today. Definitely worth it. I absolutely love this watch.


----------



## birdynamnam

Welcome to the Club...

P1190174-001 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## birdynamnam

Possible strap combos ...

textile







Rallye



vintage leather



modern leather



rubber



original leather strap



and bracelet damasko of course


----------



## farcry33

Great watch!! Any lume shots?


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

I've just discovered these guys, amazing what they do in house. This is probably the one I'd get, nice!


----------



## Rupert777

Congrats on a nice watch (it's on my shortlist). Ive always thought the visual continuity of watches like this to much earlier German performance timekeeping instruments is intriguing.


----------



## thatishcray

Awesome watch man! nice shots as well


----------



## Seejungle

It make me laugh a bit when people worry about 100m watches. The limit for recreational scuba diving is 40m.


----------



## ems328i

This is indeed the case, but if you dive with a 100m watch and something happens you will not be covered by the warranty as the instructions will always say only covered for snorkeling. A proper dive watch will always be 200m minimum, as per ISO 6425, and must state "Dive"on the dial....


Edit: Having said that, I have been to 20m with my 30m casio and it is still fine


----------



## ahsan

Congratulations on your purchase. Its a beautiful watch.


----------



## pcunite

Seejungle said:


> It make me laugh a bit when people worry about 100m watches. The limit for recreational scuba diving is 40m.


I wished the whole depth guide could be replaced with a pressure one instead. True, 40m maybe the limit, but while at 40m, if you bump your watch against something you've added additional pressure that could simulate being at 100m or greater. Thus, I feel more comfortable with 200m because it means the seals are better etc.


----------

